# Jet black hair? Is it true that hair dyes from drugstores are really damaging?



## xcoco (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,
I love really black and shiny jet black hair. I dyed my hair black almost 7 times already because the hair dye never stays and always fade. I don't really know why, it's weird since my hair is naturally dark brown and I always use shampoo and conditionner made for colored hair. 

Today, I dyed it black again with Garnier Soft Black because of the roots but this time, i didnt see any change. It was the same color as before and I want to dye it again using another brand but im scared it would be too damaging. I was doing research and some people were saying that hairdyes you buy from drugstores are really damaging and its better going to a salon. 

I wanted to know if it was true and can anyone recommend me a good jet black hair dye please? Because I usually always go to salons but even hairdyes from salon fade for me and since you can't go wrong with black, I prefer doing it myself but if it is really that much more damaging, I would go to a salon.

Thanks.


----------



## chynegal (Dec 3, 2009)

its all the same crap......dye is dye wethere it be from a box or when they mix it in a salon u just pay more in the salon....i actually use the cheap revlon one from walmart for 2.97 and it holds up pretty good


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi there,
Its funny because I was told the same thing by a professional, that drugstore hairdyes are damaging to the hair. However, I had it black once and never again (sure my hair looked healthy but I wanted to go blonde lol. So I ended up getting highlights instead. Much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Anyway, when I used to dye it black I had minimal fading, which is one the pluses of having dark hair dye as apposed to blonde or red. I use to used Preference by L'oreal in Jet black (I think. I cant remember the name) but they must have some really good ones out there. Try using one of those natural ones that dont have all those strong chemicals in them because they're supposed to be less damaging idk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry I couldnt be of much help but I hope you find a nice long lasting and non-damaging black hair dye


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 3, 2009)

maybe do a demi-perm black so your hair isn't getting as damaged. If you keep doing permanant hair color that can add alot of damage to your hair. And get shampoo for black hair that deposits color when you wash it. Aveda makes one i think called black malva, it gets rid of red tones in black hair and keeps it super dark.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_its all the same crap......dye is dye wethere it be from a box or when they mix it in a salon u just pay more in the salon....i actually use the cheap revlon one from walmart for 2.97 and it holds up pretty good_

 
Thats the same dye that I use.  My natural color is black but I like to darken it up. I have been using that Revlon dye for year


----------



## xcoco (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the answers!
I don't really want to use demi-perm because I REALLY want it to stay!
I never tried using color deposit shampoo I can't seem to find them anywhere but I really want to try them.
 I also hate it when I start getting brown reflects because it mean that my brown hair is starting to show through, I like when it shines white, I don't really know if you understand what I mean LOL
Also, when you girls dye your hair black again, do you just touch up the roots or dye all your hair, and how often should I do it?


----------



## chynegal (Dec 3, 2009)

well i used to dye my hair read alot but it would wash out really quick and i would have to re-dye it. on day i just got fed up and dyed is black. i natuarally have dark brown hair too but when i dye my hair i do the whole head and leave it in for 45 mins


----------



## chynegal (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Thats the same dye that I use.  My natural color is black but I like to darken it up. I have been using that Revlon dye for year_

 
i used to use the feria one but it is like 8 bucks a pop then i discovered the revlon one and it works great. and if i need a touch up i can find 3 bucks somewhere lol


----------



## Laurie (Dec 4, 2009)

I use Nice n Easy in Blue Black!! *love*


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 4, 2009)

Box black is harder to get out & I am sorry whoever said dye is dye, that is wrong. There are diff ingredients in my redken dye than a lets say Feria.
The different chemicals can react differently on people.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 4, 2009)

if im doing a retouch i do the roots first, and halfway through the reccmended processing time i pull it through the rest of the hair , that is only if you're doing the same color though, not changing the color. And i agree, salon dyes have different ingredients than drug store hair color...


----------



## Darkness (Dec 4, 2009)

I have been dyeing my hair black with drugstore hair dyes for 10 years. If you use a good quality shampoo and conditioner it should be okay and also do a deep treatment once a week. When I had mine dyed for the first time I went to the hairdressers and it faded quite a bit, once you have dyed it a few times it does go a deep black. I sometimes use L'oreal Recital Preferance in Naples Black, this is the best for a deep jet black.  

Another great one is NatureTint, which I highly recommend. They are free of Ammonia, Resorcinol and Parabens and cover 100% grey. Natures Dream - Hair & Beauty Products

It's usually sold in health food shops. Sorry for the UK link, but I should imagine you will be able to get it in the US. Hope this helps.


----------



## chakravarthi (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi fashion gurus...
I have stayed in Bangalore, India for last year serving my client. Then my hair was very soft, deep jet black and long. Now, I have come here to Kolkata, India. There is absolutely no portable water. Water here is tooooo salty to even smell. I don’t have an option but to wash the hair with the same. Now the problem is my hair has become brownish and brittle. Even my beard and mustache. Can someone please let me know how to make my hair smooth and deep jet black just the way it used to be before? Which is best product in India and where can I buy it? I will be staying here for another one full tormenting year. I dont want to come back home with a super shiny bald head. I need help please.... :'(


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 16, 2011)

....


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 18, 2011)

...


----------



## Duvessa (Sep 19, 2011)

I am naturally blonde and have had black hair. Mine did fade to dark brown in few weeks but nothing too dramatic. Like Candlecove said on top make sure the shampoo isn't too stripping (like having sea salt in it) and also don't wash your hair daily. Some say that rinsing hair with cool/cold water strips less colour from them but there's no clinical proof of this.

  	I've dyed my hair for last 15 years and only now I damaged my hair and that was due to bleaching. Damaging also depends on how you treat your hair between washes and what kind of hair you have to start with.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 24, 2011)

Unfortunately there is a difference between dyes. Revlon can sell you a product for 3-4$ because they use the cheapest ingredients available. Box dyes tend to be much more abrasive and hard on the hair and cause them to get dry often times. The other thing is, if you ever want to lift your black hair, it will be a freaking nightmare. Box dyes often have metallic salts in the hair that react weirdly with other color products.
  	Even amongst Professional Salon Quality dyes some are better than others.

  	My suggestion would be to go to a Sally's and get a wella or l'oreal professional dye.

  	Also, check to see if your salon has any kind of Sulfate in it. Unfortunately, a lot of "color treated" shampoos still have that in it, and it will dry your hair, and wash the color out.


----------



## Babylard (Sep 24, 2011)

Dyes are NOT all the same as ingredients vary. I usually dye my hair using salon supplies (developer + cream tube) and my hair doesn't get worse with toners (my hair gets damaged from bleach when I lighten it). I tried Garnier Blue Black (I dye my hair black a lot too, because I prefer jet black rather than natural brown black) and my hair went very stringy and damaged like I bleached it a lot, which was so bizzare to me. I prefer the Japanese box dyes (Palty, Prettia etc). I dye my hair all the time and I do find the drugstore ones more damaging. The Japanese ones are much nicer to my hair, but they are more expensive and harder to get (You can get them from T&T supermarket or ebay). People think that dying your hair a lot will make you go bald, well, it really depends on the quality of dyes you use, how you care for your hair, and what your hair is like. My hair will break if I bleach too much or use crappy drugstore dyes.. otherwise not really. P.S. Damaged hair is easier to styles  Supply stores carry awesome stuff.


----------



## SarahSceneKids (Oct 18, 2011)

Not all of them are damaging. I use Colorsilk, the 2.99 kits from like CVS. and they work fine, and they come in many different natural hair colors. They work really well, and they have such good conditioner that comes with the kit, iv been using these kits for about 2 years now, and my hair still feels great


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 18, 2011)

Babylard said:


> Dyes are NOT all the same as ingredients vary. I usually dye my hair using salon supplies (developer + cream tube) and my hair doesn't get worse with toners (my hair gets damaged from bleach when I lighten it). I tried Garnier Blue Black (I dye my hair black a lot too, because I prefer jet black rather than natural brown black) and my hair went very stringy and damaged like I bleached it a lot, which was so bizzare to me. I prefer the Japanese box dyes (Palty, Prettia etc). I dye my hair all the time and I do find the drugstore ones more damaging. The Japanese ones are much nicer to my hair, but they are more expensive and harder to get (You can get them from T&T supermarket or ebay). People think that dying your hair a lot will make you go bald, well, it really depends on the quality of dyes you use, how you care for your hair, and what your hair is like. My hair will break if I bleach too much or use crappy drugstore dyes.. otherwise not really. P.S. Damaged hair is easier to styles  Supply stores carry awesome stuff.


 
  ...


----------



## Kaytie rose (Mar 19, 2012)

I have naturally dark brown hair and I live her black hair, I've gone all different colours even pink! I've had bleach, brown, blonde, pink, red, orange, black, black with red tips, black with purple tips, black with purple bottom layer, and black with red bottom layer (I've had a few more but too many to count) I've been dying my hair since I was six and I'm now eighteen, my hairs very healthy.. And it's not straw like, I went to a salon a few times to get my hair dyed and not only was it not why I wanted they killed my hair... They continued to tell me that bleach needed to be applied to my hair before the black... I box dyed it months later and without bleah, it's fine, the colour sticks, it's vibrant and healthy so I'd box dye it if I was you, aha x


----------

